# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  NEWS 9 First at Four - Guest Anchors

## drumsncode

During February, to cover for Melissa Maynarich on maternity leave, NEWS 9 is having guest anchors from the past.  As far as I can tell, each one does a week.

Today, Jenifer Reynolds started her week, and it was a lot of fun.  There are plenty of older people on this board who will get a kick out of all this.  They put together some great footage of Jenifer from her anchoring days, and I had forgotten just how gorgeous she was during her time at the anchor desk.

I'm glad someone at NEWS 9 got creative.  It's a cool idea.

----------


## bluedogok

I saw her at the Starbuck's on I-40& McArthur when we were up there after Christmas, she is still a very attractive person.

----------


## bornhere

Jenifer's been gone from KWTV about a month, from my perspective. Let me know when Pam Olson and Debi Faubion show up.

Who's Melissa Maynarich?

----------


## smooth

Jenifer Reynolds has been away from KWTV a bit more than a month... Try since 2001.

BTW. Watch her on digital television on an lcd or led. She looks horrible.

----------


## grantgeneral78

I thought I was freaking out when I turned over and saw Jennifer......it is refreshing to see old faces.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> During February, to cover for Melissa Maynarich on maternity leave, NEWS 9 is having guest anchors from the past.  As far as I can tell, each one does a week.
> 
> Today, Jenifer Reynolds started her week, and it was a lot of fun.  There are plenty of older people on this board who will get a kick out of all this.  They put together some great footage of Jenifer from her anchoring days, and I had forgotten just how gorgeous she was during her time at the anchor desk.
> 
> I'm glad someone at NEWS 9 got creative.  It's a cool idea.


I met her a couple of times. Sooooo beautiful.

I was hitting on her hard once, she was having none of it though. Had to give it a shot...I was in my dress blues and all  :Sofa:

----------


## Dustin

Wow!  She seems so.... real!  I like her!!  They need to offer her a lot of money to come back and stay!  I love her laugh too!

Video Page 2009 - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------


## mrbob

Wasn't Jennifer married to Jon Hanson OKC Fire Chief before the bombing. I believe they divorced after that. Anyone?

----------


## kevinpate

> Wasn't Jennifer married to Jon Hanson OKC Fire Chief before the bombing. I believe they divorced after that. Anyone?


Yes, on both counts.  Missed her reappearance as a guest anchor.  Still enjoy her over on Discovery Oklahoma.  She's a very bright person.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Jenifer's been gone from KWTV about a month, from my perspective. Let me know when Pam Olson and Debi Faubion show up.


Wow...you're old!  I don't know where Pam is, but Debi was in the Charlotte market for years.  I think she retired last year.




> Who's Melissa Maynarich?


Gawd...I'm embarrassed to say, but that's exactly what I asked when a friend of mine who works at KWTV told me that they were trying to bring in former anchors to cover for Melissa.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Wow!  She seems so.... real!  I like her!!  They need to offer her a lot of money to come back and stay!  I love her laugh too!


Hey!  Bite your tongue!  She's got a good gig now that lets her spend time with her family instead of being gone every night.  But you're right about her being real.  People flock to her when she's out in public.  All anchors have some air of artificiality, but Jen is about as real as they get.  Sorry, Smooth, if she doesn't come across that well on your new tv, but it's because Jen is a country gal.  Lives in the country just outside OKC and wears boots to most of her gigs.  It's somewhat of a struggle to get her to comb her hair and put on make-up because she really doesn't care much for that "girly" stuff.  But she's still got a smokin' bod and looks great for her age.

----------


## kimard

I hope Angela Buckelew will be one of the guest anchors. I really liked her!

----------


## mrbob

How about David Prater wife. Tamara Pratt she was a good anchor

----------


## venture

> I hope Angela Buckelew will be one of the guest anchors. I really liked her!


It looked like Angela was in one of the fuzzed out previews...so I would definitely expect to see her back. However, they need to find a way to have Alex at the desk with her and Jed in covering for Gary during that time slot. Then it will feel like old times. :-P

Have to say, in regards to Jenifer, it was great seeing her back. She is one of the main anchors I missed a lot over the years. Amy is nice, but I still have troubles seeing her as an anchor in the prime news cast. Of course, I would settle to have Jenifer back for the 5PM time slot and remove whats her face. Granted, is it really needed to have so many random anchors for 4, 5 and 6? Granted Kelly is there...but he'll be around for ever, just like the vampire Gary England.

----------


## SoonerQueen

So far we've had Jenifer Reynolds,Angela Buckalew, and and Jennifer Eve. I wonder who is next?

----------


## TaoMaas

> so far we've had jenifer reynolds,angela buckalew, and and jennifer eve. I wonder who is next?


t.p.

----------


## smooth

> t.p.


Are you refering to the very talented Todd Parnell?

----------


## Matt

T.P. = Tera Patrick.

It *is* sweeps month, after all.

----------


## smooth

> T.P. = Tera Patrick.
> 
> It *is* sweeps month, after all.


Who is Tera Patrick? BTW. I proved a point. Please do not use initials. Write the name so people will know to whom you are referring.

----------


## Matt

> Who is Tera Patrick?


I don't know, either--that's just what I heard from a News 9 insider.  Google it and report back with what you find.

----------


## Dustin

> I don't know, either--that's just what I heard from a News 9 insider.  Google it and report back with what you find.


Lol.. dont google if you have kids in the room.. the first thing that popped up was Tera Patrick the pornstar.

----------


## venture

Tamara Pratt maybe? :-P

----------


## Matt

> Lol.. dont google if you have kids in the room.. the first thing that popped up was Tera Patrick the pornstar.


But what was the second thing that popped up?

Nevermind--I don't think I want to know.

----------


## drum4no1

Tammy Payne..

----------


## TaoMaas

> Tammy Payne..


  I haven't been following this on Ch. 9 so she may have started yesterday, but yes...I heard that Tammy was the other replacement anchor.

----------

